# Sex me ! Cyriopagopus sp blue



## Ralph (Mar 25, 2006)

what do you think?looks like a male!~but also shows bluish on leges! 
LOL


----------



## Pandora (Mar 25, 2006)

I think male, he is so cool!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 26, 2006)

i couldnt comment on the sex but yo..that is one impressive tarantula!!!!!!!
isnt that sp.usually agressive to?


----------



## Arlius (Mar 26, 2006)

Almost looks like there might be a furrow... would be better off if you sexed the molt...


----------



## EDED (Mar 26, 2006)

i say male too,  the general area is too narrow and small.  the furrow barely shows and i think i see fusillae from the color difference (grey patch surrounded by purple/blue)

Syndicate:  notice the fangs are red, it just molted, probably unable to bite and not as aggressive/defensive post molt


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Mar 27, 2006)

*Hard to tell but....*

The underside is very hard to tell however I had a mature male and he didn't get that big before he molted mature. His mature size was about 6-7". The molt before his maturing molt he was only 4". How big is yours in the photo??


----------



## becca81 (Mar 27, 2006)

No comment on the sex, but I would personally advise against holding one so soon from molting...


----------



## Ralph (Mar 31, 2006)

ok.thanks. i comfirmed with the molt.it's a male.
now he is around 12CM LS.
pretty nice color! but the female would be more blue/purple on size!


----------



## Endora (Mar 31, 2006)

Well he is a very nice looking T you are lucky that you can manage to hold such an agressive T without any problems.


----------



## Ralph (Mar 31, 2006)

LOL~Isn't it!
he just finishd molting then,i took out him and puted on my arm.
Yup.they do really so agressive as usuall.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 31, 2006)

You said it just molted, so why dont you have some pics of the molt (that is how you sex them afterall)??


----------



## nomadofthehills (Mar 10, 2007)

Endora said:


> Well he is a very nice looking T you are lucky that you can manage to hold such an agressive T without any problems.


Mine friend has one, its very docile as well.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 10, 2007)

nomadofthehills said:


> Mine friend has one, its very docile as well.


I dont believe dat


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont believe it ither.... its only calm because it has no energy post molt to fight with you. I would not make holding that guy a regular practice. The venom is possible stronger then you are ready for.


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Ryan,
My female is VERY docile.....but it looks pre molt. I will see in a few months !

I moved her to a larger cage today and it "froze" like stick insect. I thought for sure it would show some aggresion...not yet though !

Bob


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2007)

Here she is..........

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice she looks like maybe premolt. I have had a few that were "calm" most of the time. But they snap out of it at the weirdest times and jump start the heart lol.


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd have to say male. Looks beautiful though!!! 

Austin


----------



## cjm1991 (May 5, 2008)

I just received a 2" one for free   Ill post pics my batteries are charging atm. As far as aggression though I held mine with little problems, VERY fast. But was calm after about a minute of holding. After holding my Suspinipes I dont think any "non poisonous" invert really scares me lol..


----------



## Drachenjager (May 5, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> I just received a 2" one for free   Ill post pics my batteries are charging atm. As far as aggression though I held mine with little problems, VERY fast. But was calm after about a minute of holding. After holding my Suspinipes I dont think any "non poisonous" invert really scares me lol..


its venomous not poisonous. anyway. this species could be as bad as a pokie.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 5, 2008)

Sorry I always get the two mixed up. But yea they are very beautiful T's indeed. Cant wait till mine is mature and full size


----------



## Drachenjager (May 6, 2008)

mine is a tad over 5" and really acts like a canine female not a spider ... Ill leave the description there lol


----------



## matthias (May 6, 2008)

Back to the OP,
I'd disagree with everyone else and say probably female. I can't see anything ventrally male or female. But the size and the color would suggest female. My male's legs did not widen out like that they were very thin, and he was not that big. If you have the molt that is always the best way to sex. 

Also I'd be very cautious holding the legs like that. It just doesn't look safe.


----------



## lewisskinner (May 6, 2008)

I gotta say female.  Colour varies incredibly, but I do not believe males show any purple.

Mine went straigh from looking like a C. Schioedtei to a MM kharki/army green colour.

By the way, anyone want a MM for breeding?


----------

